# Building a cold smoker out of SS irrigation filter



## dragos28 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I just procured a sweet little SS irrigation filter that I would like to convert into a cold smoker.













1380075596272.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 24, 2013


















1380075583939.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 24, 2013






first order of business is getting the legs straightened out.

First thought is just to put some come-alongs on there, anchor them to the metal patio posts and just pull them out... but i'm wondering if i'll need to apply any heat to them as not to cause any damage.....

next, I will have to decide on where to cut an opening... my thought is to cut from leg to leg where the LAKOS logo is, about that entire area from the bottom an inch above the bottom weld to an inch above the top weld, inside there is a lip about an inch on either side where it was welded, so i think it would be a great position.

next plan, is either to weld a band on the "door" or on the inside of the vessel to keep the door from falling through... since i'll be cutting there will be about 1/8th of an inch of loss... + or -

or maybe make two doors that open outwards instead of one large door that comes off......

next I will have to fab up some railing system to accomodate two racks, one lower and one higher.....

then i'd like to find maybe an old keg, as i understand that they are also made from SS... some from aluminum, but i'll have to look for a SS one... to build a fire box... or maybe see if i can find something easier to convert into a fire box.

i'd like to place the fire box at a minimum of 10' away.. but i'm not sure, hopefully someone who has experience in this can chime in,

will 10' allow the smoke to cool down enough or should I go further with the fire box?

that's kind of what ive got in my head, please feel free to shoot me some ideas and criticism.


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 25, 2013)

Did some work on my smoker today













IMG_0268.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013


















20130925_163057.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013


















20130925_175628.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013


















20130925_181926.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013


















20130925_181935.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013


















20130925_181944.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013


















20130925_181953.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 25, 2013






Still need to.cut out the other door, build some racks..


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2013)

WOW looks nice so far.


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 26, 2013)

Will this size grating work for my smoker? My dad says the holes are too small 













20130926_143311.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 26, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2013)

That screen is perfect for a cold smoker......    Have you thought about revolving/rotating racks......   That would be cool....

Dave


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Dave,

I have some food grade shelving that I will cut up & use.

the plan is to put it on heavy duty drawer-pulls so that I can pull the rack out, well... like a drawer :D

I'll post some pics of my progress


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 26, 2013)

More progress













20130926_182303.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 26, 2013


















20130926_160427.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 26, 2013


















20130926_182554.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 26, 2013


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 27, 2013)

Got some progress done today













1380334832872.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334817345.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334799407.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334783848.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334770267.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334754377.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334739913.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334716968.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334694849.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334679788.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334662592.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013


















1380334644508.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 27, 2013






Almost done... just a few details and then i need to mount it, get the firebox set up & the ducting... hopefully i can have her buttoned up this sunday.


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 29, 2013)

Pretty much ready for some meat

did a trial run with some charcoal and some dry branches just to see how she smokes..













1380486448465.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 29, 2013


















1380486464405.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 29, 2013


















1380486490076.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 29, 2013


















1380486507923.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 29, 2013


















1380486532955.jpg



__ dragos28
__ Sep 29, 2013






Should there be any concern with using the galvanized ducting?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool smoker you built there! Flying saucer! I wouldn't use galvanized from the firebox to the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice set up..... That should work well......  Dave


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 29, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cool smoker you built there! Flying saucer! I wouldn't use galvanized from the firebox to the smoker.


Can you please explain why?

I also am concerned that maybe if the galvanized gets too hot it may contaminate the meat.... 

is that possible??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2013)

dragos28 said:


> Can you please explain why?
> 
> I also am concerned that maybe if the galvanized gets too hot it may contaminate the meat....
> 
> is that possible??



Yes that is correct, the galvanized metal can give off toxic fumes and contaminate whatever you are smoking.


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 29, 2013)

Now, if i'm not actually making a fire, but just smoldering wood chips then there really shouldn't be any concern correct???


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2013)

dragos28 said:


> Now, if i'm not actually making a fire, but just smoldering wood chips then there really shouldn't be any concern correct???



Smoldering chips still make a good amount of heat. I would error on the side of caution myself. You could use aluminum dryer duct.


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 30, 2013)

How far out should i replace the galvanized??

from the firepit there is 8' and a 90degree and another 2.5'

itd be nice if i can go the whole way in SS pipe :D

lol but that's overkill to my wallet!


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 30, 2013)

YIKES!!!!

just checked, 10' of SS 5" pipe is $900!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2013)

Dragos, morning.....   Replacing the first 5 feet or so, to eliminate the chance of a "high heat" zone, would do....  Use black stove pipe... or steel pipe...   Since you are only cold smoking the rest of the pipe shouldn't be a problem.....   Zinc coated pipe is used regularly on gas hat water tanks...  Since we are talking food here.... all precautions should be taken...   Grainger says the galvanized exhaust pipe is rated 4-500 degrees so you do have a safety margin....    In the event, you have a temp problem, and you see discoloration in the pipe....  I would throw out the food, replace the bad section and more, and start again....    You might find the first time you through out any food, that would have paid for extra length of non-zine pipe...  Just saying... Prevention is worth a pound of cure....     Dave

_Gas Vent Pipe, Diameter 4 In., Length 5 ft., End Type Snaplock Coupling, High Temperature Degrees 400 to 550 Degrees F_

_For a metal, zinc has relatively low melting (419.5 °C, 787.1 F) and boiling points (907 °C)_


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

3"-5" Stainless single wall is $5-$7 a foot. So that would set you back $50-$70 dollars is you really want to go stainless. If you happen to be near the ocean go look at marine supply stores that sell Dickinson marine stoves. Or google stainless marine stove pipe. Otherwise as Dave said Black stove pipe will work too.


----------



## dragos28 (Sep 30, 2013)

Think i'm going to replace it all... and just write it off as a learning experience..

i dont want to take any chances of harming myself or my family..

i'll search the metal yards and see what some 4" steel pipe will run me... it doesn't need to be SS nor does it need to be 5"... since the inlet at the bottom of the "vessel" is only 4 id 4.5" od

i'm going to see what i can find... and what it'll cost me....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2013)

dragos28 said:


> Think i'm going to replace it all... and just write it off as a learning experience..
> 
> i dont want to take any chances of harming myself or my family..
> 
> ...


If you could find 5" or 6", that would insure good air flow....   Larger pipe reduces friction loss...  I would get "new" pipe as opposed to old....  You never know where the pipe was used...  "DuraVent DuraBlack 6 in. x 24 in. Single-Wall Chimney Stove Pipe"  would be a good "search sentence" to see an example....  Many home improvement stores carry it...     Dave


----------



## nevrsummr (Jan 10, 2016)

Great build and great find!


----------

